

Xobni for Blackberry Launches (with really cool demo video) - adamsmith
http://www.xobni.com/mobile

======
jzycrzy
Does anyone know if Xobni has been updated on Outlook?

I used to love the program until one day it crashed my outlook, as well as
someone I recommended the program to (made me look horrible). It turns out
xobni works great as long as you don't have too many emails per day. And
judging by the way it slowed down my outlook, I'm hesitant to install it on my
blackberry.

------
callahad
That was a phenomenal demo video. Anyone know what agency put it together?

------
extension
I bought it but I'm afraid to run it. Does it send any of my data to the
server? I wish apps would make that clear.

~~~
bonforte
Did you buy Xobni One? If not, it runs 100% locally. If you did pay for Xobni
One, then your data is backed up to our servers (and linked with your Xobni
for Outlook, if you use that).

Some requests are made to FB and Linkedin to link profile photos and title to
contacts...otherwise, no contact with the internet is needed.

~~~
extension
Every time I view a contact, it talks to a domain such as
facebook.mobileclient.xobni.com or linkedin2.mobileclient.xobni.com. Am I
correct in guessing that these are indexes of the respective sites and that
identifying info about my contacts is being sent?

